# Kubota L405 3 point linkage hydraulic problems when PTO engaged



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi there I have a hydraulic problem that I have been unable to solve and looking for some expertise out there
Tractor has been pressure checked by local dealer and test run ok, but whilst it cannot be faulted statically (no PTO engaged) as soon as PTO is engaged I slowly lose 3 point linkage hydraulics. In my way of thinking the PTO engagement is a manual engagement and not a hydraulic action. 
Actions taken 1. new hydraulic pump fitted 2. Hydraulic ram piston, seals and sleeve replaced 3. Axillary bank, pressure relief valve, main hydraulic control inspected and cleaned. 4 Obviously new oil and filter fitted plus lines blown out with compressed air even checked there was no inlet strainer fitted. 
Initially I could work the tractor for nearly 1 hour before hydraulics were lost, but now within 1 minute of PTO been engaged. I can hear a hydraulic noise from the ram assembly( I assume a bleeding off). 
Local dealer cannot suggest any solution, I have also emailed Kubota Australia but have yet to receive a reply. 
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated and many thanks to those who reply to this thread


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you make a video of the operation at the time it is loosing hydraulics. And show every thing you do, before and after pto is engaged.


----------



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)

I will try to make a video for you on the weekend. I have owned this tractor for 30 years and haven't changed my operation. I am always adjusting my linkage height with my lever as slasher loads up with thicker growth. The lever is adjusted so hydraulic pump is not overloaded on the up positioning . When the hydraulics fail there is a definite noise increase as though something is over loading in the system.


----------



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)

Further update. I can operate the unit by locking the hydraulic ram whilst I have initial hydraulics and it will hold position but within a couple of minutes of operation no hydraulic lift available. I was thinking along the lines of a hairline crack in the ram piston as this was machined and not replaced but I operated unit for 2 hours and hydraulics held position. So back to the drawing board, something within the hydraulic ram locking mechanism? or sucking air from somewhere in the system?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

By any chance, does your tractor have a hydraulic pto system?


----------



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)

No definitely a mechanical engagement, I too had thought of that but illustrated parts breakdown show no hydraulic control . I am going to remove the hydraulic ram assembly and inspect for foreign objects in the oil wells. My thoughts being that when the PTO in engaged oil is moved around by the spinning of the shaft and maybe stirring up something that is blocking a hole. I have noticed I need to keep adjusting the left hand brake and been wet brakes I am thinking something has worn off or dislodged ??


----------



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## David Rixon (Mar 27, 2019)

here is a video of hydraulic operation please note the noise that is generated when lever is engaged


----------

